# shrimp in escambia bay



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

does anybody know when the shrimp come in good in the bay? a couple of my buddies got on them good last year but dont remember exactly when it was. i dont know if its like that every year or if it was just an freak thing last year.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

jakec said:


> does anybody know when the shrimp come in good in the bay? a couple of my buddies got on them good last year but dont remember exactly when it was. i dont know if its like that every year or if it was just an freak thing last year.


Not sure...but I think it's hard to predict.
However 3 weeks ago I was fishing Blackwater bay during what I guess was a shrimp hatch, mating, jubilee or something. Shrimp was being chased to the surface by specks all over a 1 - 2 acre portion of the bay I was fishing...busting the surface made for some great top water action...came back the next day, same time, tide, etc...nothing. So like I said, I think it's hard to predict. Maybe some more seasoned fellas have more input.


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

It seems to me they started showing up about this time last year and on into the time we started getting cold snaps but I havn't seen any yet this year while out throwing the net for mullet. Conditions are a lot different this year too. We have had a lot of rain and water is pretty murky. I am sure there is not as much salinity either. I hope someone who knows more about it than me will be able to give some better insights.

Greg


----------

